# 7/8 inch Vacuum breaker for garden hose?



## Wahiawan (Nov 13, 2008)

My house was built in 1996. My garden hose stated leaking at the vacuum breaker connection. After replacing hose washer and tightening with no positive results, I was able to remove vacuum breaker and tried to put a new 3/4 inch one back on. To the eye, the outer diameters are the same. But it does NOT fit. Is it possible I have a 7/8 bibb? Anyone know where to buy a 7/8 inch vacuum breaker? If not I'll have to replace the whole bibb.
And, one day the rest of the bibbs around the house.


----------



## Wahiawan (Nov 13, 2008)

*fine thread/hose thread*

Well, after some googling and talking to a irrigation/maintenance worker, it is most likely a hose bibb that has a fine thread instead of a hose thread. This was installed so that the HO could not then remove the annoying but necessary vacuum breaker, and be able to attach a hose tight enough without leaking. However locally, it appears no one carries the requisite vacuum breaker with female fine thread (FPT)/male hose thread(MHT), 3/4 ". This includes HD, Lowes, Ace and the 3 largest sprinkler companies in Honolulu. While it is available online, the shipping charges would exceed the cost of changing the bib to a male hose thread.

The 6 places above had no adapter (FPT/MHT) either. So rather than continue to look, I m going install a new ball valve bibb, new vacuum breaker with hose thread, both readily available at HD,


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Try calling a plumbing shop to see if they will sell you one.


----------



## Wahiawan (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks I did call two local shops to see if they had what I needed...no luck. So after changing the hose bib and vacuum breaker, I took a better look at the bib...it actually measures 1 1/8 inch across. That probably explains why no one has a 7/8 breaker.

Googled for 1 1/8 fip with 3/4 hose thread vacuum breaker, and actually got ONE hit.

It cost the same as both the 3/4 replacement bib and 3/4 vacuum breaker before shipping, so thats that.

I took apart the old vacuum breaker and there's a half pea-sized rock beneath the rubber gasket. But the gasket wasn't torn and still had flex in it. So maybe I have a temp backup for my other hose bibs. But based on the scarcity of 1 1/8 vacuum breakers it means switching the rest out to 3/4 inch eventually.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Can you post a picture? :huh: What exactly are you measuring?? :huh::huh:


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a vacuum breaker for an arrow hose bibb. ace hardware has them around here for about 15 bucks


----------



## Wahiawan (Nov 13, 2008)

Alan: I best as my old eyes allow, I was measuring the inside of the v.b., and the male outlet end of the bibb. I don't have a caliper, so I could be off a little.

the man: Where do u live? I live in Hawaii. I checked the secong largest Ace store here. But you're probably right the weathered markings looked like a bunch of arrowheads, and i can make out "made in usa".The bibb and vb I bought from the big orange box totaled just below $14.
But, it's good to know the right sized vb's are available somewhere in the US.


----------



## kevcal (Jun 1, 2012)

*bib larger than 3/4" hose fitting, adapter Replacement*



Wahiawan said:


> My house was built in 1996. My garden hose stated leaking at the vacuum breaker connection. After replacing hose washer and tightening with no positive results, I was able to remove vacuum breaker and tried to put a new 3/4 inch one back on. To the eye, the outer diameters are the same. But it does NOT fit. Is it possible I have a 7/8 bibb? Anyone know where to buy a 7/8 inch vacuum breaker? If not I'll have to replace the whole bibb.
> And, one day the rest of the bibbs around the house.


What you're describing (anti-siphon vacuum-breaker for 1" fine threads) is what has become very rare, but as of 6/2012 after digging online finding it at Lowes online but unorderable (because I was in CA), going to the store, then talking on phone with 800 # customer service for 1/2 hour, I had success! It turns out (only) THE Lowes in Prescott AZ 86301 has 24 of them! and will ship!! for under $14 ttl, otherwise NONE in CA (or the world??).. very strange. Item #202673 Mdl #PS612 3/4" x 1" 20 fine thread "fitting".


----------

